# Cold Panfish.....



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Went out to see if the panfish will bite in colder weather. The verdict........YES!

TDT was stuck on using spinnerbaits so he lost a big old bass.....thusly he was completely focuased on spinnerbaits for the remainder of the evening. Near dark he finally switched to the bait and fly gear.....getting 1 LMB, 5 Bluegills and 1 Yellow perch.

















Me.....I was on the fly rod the whole time.........stuck on using the one and only.......tried and true......Psychedellic Prince Nymph in size 14. Lost 5 of them on what I am gonna call the ten dollar snag (yes the name changes each time I loose a fly to it. Hard to fish anywhere else......for all the panfish stick to that snag). I got 26 Bluegills and one 13 inch Largemouth Bass.

















Of interest I did catch a Purplegill too.....









What a great way to kill a few hours before dark.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool! Looks like a fun little trip.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

Bluegill are soooo hard to catch in the winter. Once the water temp drops they really go dormant. A small pond near my house filled with them has gone from 70+ fish to 1 to 0 fish in a day Any tips for cold bluegill on the fly or spinning rod?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Envenomation09 said:


> Bluegill are soooo hard to catch in the winter. Once the water temp drops they really go dormant. A small pond near my house filled with them has gone from 70+ fish to 1 to 0 fish in a day Any tips for cold bluegill on the fly or spinning rod?


An under-tank heating unit. :lol: 
This pond stays warm year round.

Tips? Fish closer to the vegetation, use deeper and slower presentations, and fish during the warmer part of the day. Less bait and smaller presentations might help.

While ice fishing for them it is not that hard to get into them.....they still eat. Too bad I am sure my pond will never freeze.


----------

